# Mahogany feat. Birch - What do you think ? :)



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

18mm Birch (Ply) and 2mm Mahoganywood - Whats your fav one ?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's close between the Z4 & The Hunter....but if I had to pick one, The Hunter is my favorite. I have made a few in that style and it fits my hand perfectly.

Great work all around


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup. the hunter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Z4


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

My favorite is the Alien Jr. I'm really liking small frames lately.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like them all :king:


----------

